# Crochet pattern for hangers



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Many of you have asked for the pattern for the baby hangers. It is in an old book that I have and I can't locate it online. Here it is.

worsted weight yarn, H hook.
gauge (sc, ch 1) 3 times= 1 1/2".

Ch 145.(regular size hanger) Ch 115(baby hanger) ( I don't worry about gauge. I make the chain and then measure it around the hanger. I make it longer or shorter as needed. Depends on yarn and how you crochet. Directions are for regular size.)

Row 1: Sc in third ch from hook* ch 1, skip next ch, sc in next ch; repeat from* across: 72 sps.

Rows 2-7: Ch 2, turn; sc in next ch 1 sp, (ch 1, sc in next sp) across; do not finish off.

Edging: Matching long edges and having first and last rows along outer edge, fold cover in half over hanger; working through both thicknesses in sps along outer edge, ch 1, sc evenly around; finish off leaving a long end for sewing.

Thread yarn needle with long end; sew short edges at top of hanger together.

COLLAR
Ch 7; join with slip stitch to form ring.

Rnd 1 (right side): Ch 1, 10 sc in ring; join with ss to first sc.

Rnd 1: Ch 3. dc in same st, 2 dc in next sc and in each sc around; join with ss to top of beginning ch-3: 20 sts.

Rnd3: Ch 1, sc in same st, ch 1, (sc in net dc, ch 1) around; join with ss to first sc: 20 ch 1 sps.

Rnds 4 & 5: ) Slip stitch, ch 1, sc) in first ch-1 sp, ch 1, (sc in next ch-1 sp, ch 1) around; join with ss to first sc..Finish off.

Using photo as guide for placement: Slide collar over top of hanger and tack in place. Add ribbon or decorate the way you like.
(I use plastic safety pins, rattles, pacifiers from baby shower section in Michaels or AC Moore). For bridal shower, I go to that dept or use a lot of lace. I coordinate colors with brides bedding.
Be creative! Enjoy!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for the pattern, lovely!!


----------



## Yvonne DPenha (Apr 17, 2012)

They were really very different and thanks for sharing your pattern


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I think it is within my ability, but why is the first row of crochet so slow and difficult? Or is it me?


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you sooooooo much for the pattern.


----------



## Yvonne DPenha (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you very much for the pattern.


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, love them...............


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern....They are SO pretty !


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Oh these are so sweet! I have just the little girl to make these for. My sister is awaiting the arrival of her first grand daughter after four grandsons.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just a quick note. I buy the baby hangers in Babies R Us. They have little hooks on the inside of the hanger. Makes it hard to wrap the cover around it. So my husband cuts them off. He uses some kind of saw for plastic. You could leave them I guess and just push the hook through the crocheted cover. But I like them off.
Enjoy everyone!

Frani


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thankyou so much for sharing your pattern. I have knitted covers for the regular wooden and padded coat hangers for many years, but I look forward to trying my hand at the crochet ones using your pattern. I think yours are beautifully made and anyone would love them as a gift I am sure. xx


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

What a great idea! Thank you so much for the pattern. Can't wait to make some. Do you use a particular type of hanger to cover? From the picture it looks like a plastic hanger.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i just wrote it out am going to try it thank you so much they are very nice


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

ctcookie said:


> What a great idea! Thank you so much for the pattern. Can't wait to make some. Do you use a particular type of hanger to cover? From the picture it looks like a plastic hanger.


Just any plastic hanger. As I stated earlier, I get the baby hangers at Babies or Toys R Us. My husband cuts the little hook off on the inner part of the hanger. Some have them some don't. Just makes it easier to cover.


----------



## gringa (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Really cute


----------



## flknitter (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, they are so adorable. I'll be sure to make a few.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern....can't wait to try some


----------



## BSharbuno (Jun 7, 2012)

These hangers are absolutely beautiful. What a fun baby gift for that mom you know and want to give a little something.


----------



## nancyii (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I have two babies to make gifts for by Sept and these will be perfect additions. I'm looking forward to making these.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I have been wanting to make some pretty hangers for awhile.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Fabulous! Thanks!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Lovely work and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. These would make great shower present.


----------



## lekkera (Apr 17, 2012)

thank you. I like the pattern.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Is this something that a fairly limited crochet person could do? I thought they would make cute Christmas gifts but I am not real good at the craft. I am a knitter.



frani512 said:


> Many of you have asked for the pattern for the baby hangers. It is in an old book that I have and I can't locate it online. Here it is.
> 
> worsted weight yarn, H hook.
> gauge (sc, ch 1) 3 times= 1 1/2".
> ...


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

It is a very simple pattern. Just sc and stitching together. If you have any problems you can pm me. I will be glad to help. But it is very simple.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, I think that I will begin pretty soon as I have several to make.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you so much I love covered coat hangers.


----------

